# NFL Predictions for week 1



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome back to the NFL season everyone! The NFL: returns with a free-agent filled off-season to remember, and with a lot of teams climbing up to playoff-caliber, while perennial champions still hang on as well. Who will win it all? WHO CARES RIGHT NOW! It's week one and those first-week fantasy rosters are due, so let's get looking at the games! Here we go with week one! 

THURSDAY NIGHT: SAN FRANCISCO AT NEW YORK GIANTS: 

Easy way to figure this one out…make it a grudge match with those little clay guys between Tiki Barber and Terrell Owens against Mooch and Strahan. That otta draw a crowd. With all the infighting in these two clubs, it's a miracle they would even remember to show up to fight against someone but themselves. Anyway…10 bucks on Mooch and Strahan… 

Bottom Line: 49ers 23; Giants 17. 

KICKOFF SUNDAY!: 

NEW YORK JETS AT BUFFALO: 

Buffalo welcomes in the Bledsoe era in with a big win, while the Jets get to be part of Buffalo lore as the team that gave up Bledsoe's first FOUR TD passes (yes I said FOUR people). And yes…Buffalo fans DO remember that kind of thing… 

Bottom Line: Bills 31; Jets 20. 

MINNESOTA AT CHICAGO: 

Remember when this was "the future of fantasy football game?" You remember…Cade McNown and Daunte Cullpepper went wild, and this game was a fantasy score-fest. Yeah…the good ol' days…gone in this case. Now it's the "How many times will they throw it to Moss who is quadruple covered" game. Moss gets his 8 catches (out of 27 attempts thrown his way, if he decides to play this game) but Da Bears prove teams win games…not crybaby receivers. Batter up on Moss across the middle…oh yeah…he doesn't run those routes… 

Bottom Line: Bears 24; Vikings 13. 

SAN DIEGO AT CINCINNATI: 

If anyone knows how to beat Cincy…it's Schottenheimer… not like that isn't a real hard concept to figure out. San Diego is just all around better, and Brees gets a win his first day out. Cincy won't have that 2-0 feeling this season… 

Bottom Line: Chargers 19, Bengals 13. 

KANSAS CITY AT CLEVELAND: 

A battle of much-improved teams. KC will run all over the Browns. The Browns will pass all over KC
Bottom Line: Chiefs 17; Browns 21.
GOooooo Browns.  

ATLANTA AT GREEN BAY: 

Michael Vick will run around and be really entertaining, and sell lots of home tickets…while the rest of his team gets STOMPED by GB. Note to Dan Reeves…Favre won't give your boys any of those free sacks he gave the G-Men last year… 

Bottom Line: Packers 25; Falcons 15. 

PHILADELPHIA AT TENNESSEE: 

Two good defenses against two average offenses. Ouch. Good teams, good seasons, both playoff contenders…BORING game. Fantasy wise, start only the D's in this game. Fan wise…take some Vivrin with that coffee…it's gonna be a punt fest… 

Bottom Line: Eagles 13; Titans 10. 

DETROIT AT MIAMI: 

Some teams have to start actually trying to win once week one begins. The Dolphins aren't one of them…The real question is which will be higher…the score for the Lions or the INTs thrown by them?? 

Bottom Line: Dolphins 24; Lions 3. 

ARIZONA AT WASHINGTON: 

Steve Spurrier gets to look good his first week debuting his new "Fun and Gun" against the hapless Cards' D. 

Bottom Line: Redskins 32; Cardinals 10. 

BALTIMORE AT CAROLINA: 

This year's StuperBowl comes in week one with the two future bottom-dwellers of their divisions. The saddest part? At least Carolina is young and has a future with their players…ouch Baltimore…how far the mighty have dropped… 

Bottom Line: Watch something else Panthers 17; Ravens 13. 

INDIANAPOLIS AT JACKSONVILLE: 

This would have been a great matchup with Tony Dungy's new D against the high-flying Jags O. But now it's just another pre-season warm up for the Colts, but they get the added benefit of getting a free W in their column. Just when Fred Taylor gets healthy…the rest of his team bails on him. START ALL YOUR COLTS IN WEEK #1!!!! 

Bottom Line: Colts 27; Jaguars 16. 

NEW ORLEANS AT TAMPA BAY: 

The two things Tampa has always lacked are an offense and intensity. How cool to get them both with the arrival of the same person…Chuckie. Anyone's doubts about the importance of the trade for Gruden will be erased after the week one showing…do they make Chuckie dolls in Tampa colors yet, and what do I do with my Raider Chuckie??? 

Bottom Line: Bucs 30; Saints 10. 

SEATTLE AT OAKLAND: 

Last year, Shawn Alexander made the Raiders' D look like the parting of the black sea. This year, the Raiders can stack all their big men up front and let Charles Woodson, Rod Woodson, Philip Buchanan and co. roam and destroy WRs in the secondary. Not a bad plan. See…if Romanowski was there with a run-stopping lugie for Alexander last year…it would have been different… 

Bottom Line: Raiders 24; Seahawks 17. 

ST LOUIS AT DENVER: 

Remember two years ago when this was a shootout between perennial Super Bowlers? Well, after a revamped STL D and a healed Denver O…the sparks should fly again. Look for a nail biter finish as these two throw-caution-to-the-wind coaches go at it again. Fantasy numbers will abound, but in the end STL will prove why they are still the team to beat in the NFL… 

In OT: Bottom Line: Rams 33; Broncos 27. 

DALLAS AT HOUSTON: 

The battle for Texas begins (and won't happen again until 2004)! The lines are drawn, the talk is big, and the teams are ready. Dallas is much improved this year, and the Texans are a tough expansion team! OK, enough of the talking up over this one…the Texans are STILL and expansion team and the Cowboys are a playoff contender this season with a TOUGH D. Bye bye Texans, and welcome to getting sacked David Carr…start running now…… 

Bottom Line: Cowboys 32; Texans 10. 

MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL: PITTSBURGH AT NEW ENGLAND: 

An AFC Championship rematch! These rematches always go to the guy who got his butt kicked the year before. This year, Bill Cowher's bunch is still hurting to sit… 

Bottom Line: Steelers 20; Patriots 10. 


Disagree with a game post the game and tell me why you disagree. Guess we all know how unpredictable the NFL can be at times.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

John - is this all your opinion, or do you have a source?  My source from last year has dried up...(meaning costs big $$$ this year)...


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just my opinion Mark. When it comes to placing bets on football, I usually pick college football teams, there much more predictable.
I had some free time and came up with these picks, I'm also working on a midseaeson NBA one today.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

OK, I'll bite. 

Giants 16 49ers 13 - This is the 9/11 tribute game for the Giants, and "This one's for you New York".

Jets 14 Bills 13 - Welcome to Buffalo Drew, where they have one WR, no running game and mediocre lines. 

Vikings 21 Bears 10 - Bears playing 16 "road" games means miracle of 2001 won't repeat.

Chargers 17 Bengals 16 - Jon Kitna is this generations Mike Tomczak, good overall stats but always one big blunder does him in.

Browns 20 Chiefs 17 - Two amazingly similar teams, since no threat of bottles on the field  go with the home team.

Packers 24 Falcons 14 - Also two similar teams, they go as the QB's go, Farve has the big edge.

Titans 20 Eagles 16 - Titans combo of McNair and George finally healthy at same time, the best in really mediocre AFC South.

Dolphins 19, Lions 6 - The "Play Joey" chants starts.

Cardinals 18 Redskins 12 - Spurrier's "Fun and Gun" will this season feature lots of "Gun" but little fun(W's).

Ravens 9 Panthers 6 - This could be the worst NFL game in years, Chris Redman vs. Rodney Peete.....EEEEEEKKKKK!

Colts 28 Jaguars 14 - Colts enter the Dungy era playing the over the hill ( and cap killed ) Jags.

Saints 20 Bucs 19 - New Coach, Same Bucs!

Raiders 30 Seahawks 3 - How times have changed, a team can't wait for Trent Dilfer to get healthy.

Rams 35 Broncos 31 - It's September, and the Rams just don't lose in September.

Cowboys 20 Texans 10 - I just don't think that the Texans will trot Kenny Rogers on the field to tell all of America "just shut up about Houston". 

Patriots 24 Steelers 20 - Could this, in week one, be the preivew of the AFC Championship. Could be.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

OK, here's my perspective:

San Francisco 24, New York Giants 9: The Giants will be worse than you think, much worse.

New York Jets 33, Buffalo 17: Oh my, he bled so.

Chicago 28, Minnesota 17: Is there a bigger whiner in sports than Randy Moss?

San Diego 22, Cincinnati 12: When in doubt, pick the team with fewer Kitnas.

Kansas City 24, Cleveland 17: I can't pick a team that released Ben Gay.

Green Bay 35, Atlanta 10: Is Atlanta really still in the NFL?

Philadelphia 8, Tennessee 7: First tie breaker: Go with the team whose logo is not a blazing thumb tack.

Miami 38, Detroit 13: Eleven straight season opening wins for the Fins

Arizona 28, Washington 24: It's a shame these two messes aren't in the same division any more.

Baltimore 5, Carolina 3: And it won't even be that exciting.

Jacksonville 24, Indianapolis 21: Jacksonville wins seventh straight season opener on way to 1-15 finish.

Tampa 17, New Orleans 14: The Gruden error begins.

Oakland 53, Seattle 0: Remember, this is a team waiting for Trent Dilfer to return. 

St. Louis 35, Denver 21: The Rams have something to prove.

Dallas 28, Houston 0: Yee-haw, barbecue for all.

Pittsburgh 9, New England 6: At least Madden's on Monday Night so he won't be randomly popping up on a game I want to watch on Sunday.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Kansas City 24, Cleveland 17: I can't pick a team that released Ben Gay.

:lol:


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

The NFL is everything. I'm so glad the season is here. I'll give this a shot:

* 'Niners 23, Giants10. Sorry, NY. 'Niners are pretty good.

* Foreskins 38, Cardinals 27. Spurrier should have a big debut.

* Ravens 24, Panthers 0. CAR's QB = Rodney Peete??? LOL!!!

* JagOffs 14, Colts 13. Dungy's "D" needs a few weeks...

* Bears 19, ViQueens 17. Moss = Talented Idiot. Biekert won't help.

* Titans 26, Eagles 20. Eddie George is back. 

* Buccaqueers 31, 'Ain'ts 17. Chucky's Back!

* Rams 34, Broncos 21. Marshall Faulk. 'Nuff said.

* ************ 27, Falcons 6. I *hate* Favre, but he is awfully good.

* Dolphins 9, Lions 3. Watch for Wanny's "deer in the headlights" look early & often.

* Brownies 17, KC 16. Will Vermeil cry over this opening day loss? KC wins if Couch doesn't play.

* Bills 27, Jets 6. Big splash for Bledsoe?

* Bungles 21, Chargers 16. Same start as last year for Cincy. 

* Rrrraaaydis 31, Seahawks 10. Holmgren's bald spot widens.

* Cowpokes 24, Texans 3. The Carr stops here.

* Steelers 20, Patriots 20 Tie. Hard to pick this one.

--BearsFan


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Way it looks, Couch isn't going to play.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm still catching my breath what an exciting Bills games, for those of you who don't know I don't like the Bills and the Jets are my second favorite team, behind the Titans who beat Philly by 3 pts. That 96 yd kickoff return by the Jets to begin OT, brought me so much satisfaction.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*Brown's played pitifull*

All i can say is we took on a whole different look... Out offense did a 180 and our Defense never showed up. One interception and that is only cuz the reciever fell down. Were taking on injurys already again this year. Our backup quarterback (Holcomb) that everybody was worried about, played his *** off and did just as good as Tim Couch would have (my opinion). Its one thing to lose a game but to lose it over a dumb mistake like that just hurts. Our defense did not give us a chance to win today. The offense did.

I feel there is several things that went wrong at the end of the game not only the dumb mistake by Rudd. One, if we can pass the ball all day on the Chiefs like we were, why run the ball when there is only alittle over a minute to go and its 3rd down. Why not take the chance to get the first down on it was what 3rd and 4? I mean what really did that 1 or 2 yard run help? It did eat up some of the clock but not enough. If we would of gotten the first down, the game would of been over for sure then. Then all we had to do was take a knee and kick the field goal, or use our last time out. Instead we run the ball, kick the field goal then kickoff and give them a chance to score again. The way our Defense has been playing all day i dont think it was the way to go to give them the ball back. At first we couldnt stop the throw then we couldnt stop the run, the game is even closer if you take away all them penalties that the chiefs got.

But what really gets me upset is that we had Trent Green Sacked and he latterals the ball back to number 76 a offensive lineman and he runs all that way down the field before being knocked out of bounds, its like the rest of the team just gave up and let him run down the field. One thing they should know as a team is the game is not over intill its over, but they didnt play that way at the end. As for Rudd, that was just plain dumb to take his helmet off without even turning around to see if Trent Green was sacked or the play was over. He just didnt use his head, and he didnt make many good tackles today. He should of learned after the first few trys on Priest Holmes that you cant tackle him up around the shoulders, but NO he still trys and gets burned even to the corner. Im very upset with the Defense and i sure hope this was just the first game jitters. If we cant put any pressure on the other teams quarterback i dont think well be very effective as a Defense. And we suck at stopping the run and we need alot more help with that. But i give the Defense a D and the Offense a A. And yes Kansas City has a good offense but not that good. Especially against our Defense which is suppose to be so much better this year. Take Priest Holmes out of the game and we would of easily won. But with him in we didnt have what it took to give the offense some cushion. And when they did give them cushion it didnt last very long at all. Plus the two point conversion to run for it didnt help either. I think William Green needs alot of work yet, he hesitates everytime he hits the hole and that is not good.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Hmmm, if I've counted it up right, every one of us who made complete picks is 8-6 going into the Sunday night game. 

This was a very nice week to have NFL's Sunday Ticket. Three OT games and several other tight endings.


----------

